# My first window install



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

Looks good, but aren't you supposed to have a header above that window?

Never mind about the header question. I just reread your post.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah I find it easier to achieve plumb and level with a 2x4 trunk-box overhead - and then just build an adequate header box according to those final measurements and slide it in place.

Just one way to sidestep some of my personal limitations while working alone.


----------



## tmi27 (Sep 6, 2011)

*framing window openings for patio/deck*

Recently installed a gable roof over my existing deck . The roof is complete and tied into my house. I am enclosing my deck in myself . I am having problems with the window framing , my question is , do i need to build a header for each window or can i just frame it out to fit desired size. The roof is supported by 4x4 poles. Hope someone can help me out.

Thanks jeff


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

That’s a bearing wall, you need a solid header in there like you took out. A box header won’t do. You also have no trimmers. Sorry to burst your bubble but it’s all wrong and needs to be fixed.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

I really shouldn't have posted a pic of everything incomplete since I worked backwards on this - I should have just waited to finish all the framing first.

It's so hard to see in the crappy photo without decent lighting - but it's properly framed, now. A solid header that spans king to king - with cripples and all that - like it should be. And no - coming back and finishing the framing wasn't as easy as I thought it would be - but I still did it. Next time I'll do all the framing first - like it should be done. But the next window isn't so big, either - not as much weight to muscle around by myself. LOL


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank You, that looks much better. :thumbsup:

Just didn’t want you coming back next year wondering why the roof is sagging and your sheetrock is cracking.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

:thumbsup: No sweat - with the horrible work the previous owners did I have no doubts that concerns come from experience.

I finished the insulation today - now I'm going to rehang a doorjamb which wasn't originally planned but upon taking the hardboard off the walls I realized it was in worse shape than I though.

Then it's onto drywall.

I've had to do other things in strange ways, as well, because I do most things alone - like when I hung new doors in the hallway I had to slat the other side of the opening off with a partial wall so the door wouldn't fall over while I shimmed it up. LOL


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

looking good:thumbup:


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks.

Well - I regret starting the new doorjamb at 2:00 in the afternoon - ran into issues and didn't get that sucker rehung 'til late at night - long after our home was invaded by mosquitoes . . . but whatever, it's over with.

Typical me. :whistling2:


----------

